# What Do You Cut Boxes With?



## mr drinky (Mar 23, 2012)

Inspired by my recent purchase from Jon and another thread about living in boxes, I got to wondering what we knife people use to cut the every day box. 

I mostly use my Bessy.





k.


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 23, 2012)

Lol, I use the Miracle Blade slicer in my restaurant. Great for breaking down boxes.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 23, 2012)

Dolled up Kershaw. 

It's an assisted one hander. Clips on your pocket or whatever.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 23, 2012)

My benchmade 551, carry it with me everywhere, even to bed.

I had a Buck Vantage Pro that would EVISCERATE cardboard boxes.


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 23, 2012)

I use my fist to break down boxes.

-AJ


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 23, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> I use my fist to break down boxes.
> 
> -AJ



lus1: Picked up that one during my liquor store stocking days.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 23, 2012)

A regular Stanley utility knife. Waiting on some firestorm damascus blades from Randy; the test batch was ground with a little too much belly for my taste, although the distal taper was really good. What stone progression do you guys like to use on the supplied blades? I have a couple naturals, but I may need more to help the blades get them really screaming sharp. I'm guessing it's my stropping routine...


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 23, 2012)

I should add that I use a knife to open boxes, and cut off flaps and whatnot. I don't break them down with anything, I just pull the tape off and they fold themselves up.

I do not use a box cutter for anything, I hate them.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 23, 2012)

It has to be a one hander IMO.


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 23, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> lus1: Picked up that one during my liquor store stocking days.



Yep. In another ife I worked retail at Anderson's General Store in Ohio. We'd have to breakdown 1000s of boxes during the Christmas season.I can break them down 3-5 times with my fist than using a knife. It's stuck with me. If I don't use my fist I prefer a box cutter.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 23, 2012)

I either tear them apart by hand at the seams (in order to stuff them into recycling bin) or use the serrated blade of my Leatherman multitool.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 23, 2012)

SOG TF3-CP


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 23, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> I use my fist to break down boxes.
> 
> -AJ



There has to be a Chuck Norris joke in here somewhere...

k.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 23, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> lus1: Picked up that one during my liquor store stocking days.



+2 from my ... well we won't talk about those days.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 23, 2012)

I suspect boxes are even more afraid of Son then they are of Chuck Norris :nunchucks:


----------



## ecchef (Mar 23, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> I use my fist to break down boxes.
> 
> -AJ



Yup. Especially on those extra frustating days.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 23, 2012)

Just tear it apart with whatever I find around. I usually use my keys to pierce the packing tape seals.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 23, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Dolled up Kershaw.
> 
> It's an assisted one hander. Clips on your pocket or whatever.



Just ordered me one of these with the D2 blade, not quite as pretty, though. I just keep losing my EDCs somehow, I hope this one will make it a bit longer, the lost ones didn't have a clip. I have plenty of boxes to try it out on.

Stefan


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 24, 2012)

Custome Emerson CQC like his one.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Mar 24, 2012)

I usually go with my Spyderco Centofante 3.


----------



## geezr (Mar 24, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I either tear them apart by hand at the seams (in order to stuff them into recycling bin) or use the serrated blade of my Leatherman multitool.



lus1: geezr do the old fashion way and instead of Leatherman 
stomps with feet :fanning:


----------



## Kyle (Mar 24, 2012)

I just use my EDC pocket knife- a Spyderco Caly 3.5 Super Blue (sprint run/limited edition with Hitachi blue steel).


----------



## mhenry (Mar 24, 2012)

Spyderco ZDP-189, Carbon Fiber Caly


----------



## Shinob1 (Mar 24, 2012)

I use a Columbia multi-tool pocket knife my wife got me, but I'd prefer to use this one :wink:


----------



## cnochef (Mar 29, 2012)

I bought a great little Japanese utility knife from Bryan Raquin at www.kiridashiandtools.com. Highly recommend it!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 29, 2012)

cnochef said:


> I bought a great little Japanese utility knife from Bryan Raquin at www.kiridashiandtools.com. Highly recommend it!



Lot of pretty things on that site...thanks for the link.


----------

